# Spanish Accuracy.



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

I wanted to show the last piece that has made Don Javier Diez., Spanish accuracy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Magnifico Pana! Flatband


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Will it blend?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is quite a rig! I guess the proof is in the shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

that is a amazing piece of work..


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to get off my lazy creative arse and build me one of them spanish style slingshots. i love looking at the pictures you post, senor alfshooter .


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Todo un estilo! Se antoja mucho echar unas pedradas con ese moustro tio.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

¡Que stupendo !


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I just love every single spanish style slingshot I see, that includes this one...

Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.

LGD


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Will it blend?


Hi matt
Sorry, the translator does not help me, I do not understand.
let me know, Thanks.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry mate, thats a joke, i think the guys on Top Gear (British Show about Cars) made them first.
Everything that looks highly technical was checked if if can blend (mix drinks).

It looks very technical to me, so i asked









I like it, i bet it´s a very comfortable shooter, might also allow much stronger bands!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, I will let your comments and Javier will be very happy and proud, I like to work and exchange ideas to learn from all of you with javier, because it is a person who also likes contartir and evolve.

Thanks for your interest ......... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Sorry mate, thats a joke, i think the guys on Top Gear (British Show about Cars) made them first.
> Everything that looks highly technical was checked if if can blend (mix drinks).
> 
> It looks very technical to me, so i asked
> ...


fantastic technical program, the presenters are great
I understand that it is too technical for you, do not worry for me too, there is much influence in the region with precision tournaments and my friend Javier is seeking his slingshot, perfect technique and if it continues it will get.

A hug matt ..... Alf


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's even more ergoish than some of mine! I didn't know that was possible, LOL! That's one involved project and should be commended. The Spanish slingshots seem to be characterized by wide low forks, is there an advantage I have missed in that design? Really, I wanna know. I'm always interested in the how and why.

Charles is spot on.... if someone hits the target with a slingshot, it's the shooter not the slingshot so much. I admit I do get carried away with so called ergonomics but I like to sculpt as pursuant to my artsy craftsy nature, and I like the comfortable feel on my sometimes semi achey hands. Yet I will never good enough to be a competitive shooter. So it's the person not the slingshot so much that hits, wins (or brings home a little supper in the game bag). I shoot just because it's fun, no compulsion to do anything else than relax and focus.

I'm always interested in Spanish designs however, please keep posting!!!! Thanks for your many contributions to this forum. I loved Spain when my wife and I toured for a month about 7 years ago...I've never seen such an appealing and diverse cultural country but I'm not a thorough world traveler. I loved Spain and all that it is...the people, antiquities, food'n wine (geez!!) the everything.

BTW Alf, Antraxx was injecting a little humor, "will it blend" he meant it has everything on it possible and would it also have a blender? In English that is rather humorous and not intended to be anything else. American-German humor. :rofl:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

¡¡¡Esa Recua esta Regia!!!

¡¡¡Thas a Royal Recua!!!

Mucho te agradeceriamos muchos de nosotros si nos compartieras el "Evangelio de la Resortera Española" para mejor comprenderla y mejor apreciarla


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> That's even more ergoish than some of mine! I didn't know that was possible, LOL! That's one involved project and should be commended. The Spanish slingshots seem to be characterized by wide low forks, is there an advantage I have missed in that design? Really, I wanna know. I'm always interested in the how and why.
> 
> Charles is spot on.... if someone hits the target with a slingshot, it's the shooter not the slingshot so much. I admit I do get carried away with so called ergonomics but I like to sculpt as pursuant to my artsy craftsy nature, and I like the comfortable feel on my sometimes semi achey hands. Yet I will never good enough to be a competitive shooter. So it's the person not the slingshot so much that hits, wins (or brings home a little supper in the game bag). I shoot just because it's fun, no compulsion to do anything else than relax and focus.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your kind conversation :king:



Peter Recuas said:


> ¡¡¡Esa Recua esta Regia!!!
> 
> ¡¡¡Thas a Royal Recua!!!
> 
> Mucho te agradeceriamos muchos de nosotros si nos compartieras el "Evangelio de la Resortera Española" para mejor comprenderla y mejor apreciarla


Maestro Peter Recuas

Mi ingles es nulo !!! siempre que quiero hacer alguna explicación técnica , el traductor lo retuerce :king:

Haré un vídeo informativo próximamente .

Muchas gracias por su interés y apoyo amigo . :wave:


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Holly ****

Amazing shooter, i like it a lot....

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Alvin261084 said:


> Holly ****
> 
> Amazing shooter, i like it a lot....
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


  Thank you !! I will tell you my friend.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> ¡¡¡Esa Recua esta Regia!!!
> 
> ¡¡¡Thas a Royal Recua!!!
> 
> Mucho te agradeceriamos muchos de nosotros si nos compartieras el "Evangelio de la Resortera Española" para mejor comprenderla y mejor apreciarla


Lo siento , estuve unos días fuera de la ciudad  , espero que sea útil amigo , a su disposición Master .











Abrazote ...... Alf


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like he went from 8mm SGR to tubes ..... interesting.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Bella bella bella!!!
Grande Alf! Has superado a ti!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

fsa46 said:


> Looks like he went from 8mm SGR to tubes ..... interesting.


You have to experience 



noemarc said:


> Bella bella bella!!!
> Grande Alf! Has superado a ti!


Thank you very much friend, encourage, experiment with this style and design.

(tus palabras en español :thumbsup: )


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus atenciones Maestro Alf, esas Resorteras son obras de arte y el video muy ilustrativo, Gracias!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Peter Recuas said:


> Muchas gracias por sus atenciones Maestro Alf, esas Resorteras son obras de arte y el video muy ilustrativo, Gracias!


 :wave: Me alegro , a su disposición


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Muy, muy hermosa.

Felicitaciones..............


----------

